# PB12 NSD or PC12 NSD?



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Which should i go for? i ordered the scs-01 front three, i have a very small room 12x8 :crying: but i do have a great spot that i can either sub, and movies are 95% of use.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

jimmy, I have the complete 7.1 system from SVSound (SB-01's). I use the SVS PB12-Plus/2 sub and I LOVE it!! With all my sound absorbtion, speaker placement, speaker set, etc. I think I have a very good system for movies. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just had to make the same decision my self. After alot of thought I chose 2 of pb12 nsd because I really wanted front firing subs to replace my down firing subs. I just checked my e mail and they will be here tomarrow. I can not wait to hook them up.:yay2:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

batman, the performance of the two should be identical ... it all depends if you have space restrictions that would warrant the cylinder. if you can fit the PB12, go for that one.


----------

